

Why Writers Will Own the Future - SparksZilla
http://refer.ly/8-reasons-writers-will-own-the-future/c/ea89732e709511e2bfbf22000a1db8fa

======
chc
Is there actually a coherent point here? This appears to be a barrage of links
with no more connection than that they're all related somehow to writing.

------
Markerly
Native Advertising piece is sexy.

